# Bracco Italiano Stud?



## pdarga (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello, I am looking for a Bracco Italiano Stud. I have a orange/white 3 year old female.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I would check out the breed club website for your search. There aren't many around the US that are of breeding quality that the club standard and titles like to see. Very interesting breed that's for sure, I'd like to hunt over one some day.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

That breed sounds familiar. There is a hunting lodge that either has them or may know of someone that does, in NE Nebraska. Try contacting Pheasant Bonanza. Trent is a great guy and may be able to help you out. I'd guess 6 hrs from the Fargo area.


----------



## mcbosco (May 5, 2012)

I have a Spinone so I have pretty good contacts with Bracco people as well. Talk to Ronald Boehme in Grand Rapids Mich. He is on Facebook and is doing great things with Bracci.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1629255629

There is a breeder in Genoa Italy named Maurizio Sodini who is one of the best in Italy. Maybe you could AI.

http://www.facebook.com/maurizio.sodini


----------

